# controles inalambricos



## Angergun (Abr 5, 2006)

tengo un cliente al que le tengo que entregar dos mandos inalambricos convertidos a palancas tipo arcadia, compre botones y palancas con el distribuidor y me dispuse a cortar madera etc. cuando llegue a la parte de modificar los controles (estoy usando dos acteck inalambricos) no consegui que el receptor recibiera señal alguna.
por desgracia, cometi algun error y uno de los mandos ya no enciende, lo lleve a que lo revisara un amigo y no encontro la falla, me temo que tendre que compar los mandos de nuevo.
pero bueno ahi van las preguntas.

tengo dos receptores inalambricos en buen estado y varios mandos USB,  me gustaria saber si existe la posibilidad de hacer algun circuito para que el receptor decodifique las señales y se puedan hacer Wireless los mandos usb o si se puede hacer otro circuito para que los mandos usb se puedan utilizar de manera inalambrica.


Se que no esta facil pero es esto o comprar otros dos controles, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 5, 2006)

Angergun dijo:
			
		

> tengo un cliente al que le tengo que entregar dos mandos inalambricos convertidos a palancas tipo arcadia, compre botones y palancas con el distribuidor y me dispuse a cortar madera etc. cuando llegue a la parte de modificar los controles (estoy usando dos acteck inalambricos) no consegui que el receptor recibiera señal alguna.
> por desgracia, cometi algun error y uno de los mandos ya no enciende, lo lleve a que lo revisara un amigo y no encontro la falla, me temo que tendre que compar los mandos de nuevo.
> pero bueno ahi van las preguntas.
> 
> ...



De que se puede se puede, pero va a ser un gran lío, he visto decodificadores de controles remoto hechos con pics, si usted sabe utilizarlos, puede aventarse uno, yo la verda lo pensaría, serán varias horas de pruebas, además de que no creo que sean IR sino RF y desconosco acerca de la materia.

Saludos y espero solucione su problema


----------



## Angergun (Abr 10, 2006)

Suena complicado y la verdad es que yo no soy experto en esta area. No le temo a investigar y aprender pero tambien se mis limites, tal vez voy a necesitar comprar otro par de controles y esta vez ser muy cuidadoso para no sacar de frecuencia la señal.

Gracias por tu respuesta y por cierto, yo soy fan de calico electronico, excelente animacion flash!.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

Angergun dijo:
			
		

> Suena complicado y la verdad es que yo no soy experto en esta area. No le temo a investigar y aprender pero tambien se mis limites, tal vez voy a necesitar comprar otro par de controles y esta vez ser muy cuidadoso para no sacar de frecuencia la señal.
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta y por cierto, yo soy fan de calico electronico, excelente animacion flash!.



Si lo que pasó fue que se desincronizaron, tal vez tenganalgún botón para encontrar la freccuencia, como mi mouse inalámbrico, apachurro un botón del receptor y el emisor al mismo tiempo y entre ambos se encuentran.

Y cálico electrónico esta muy gracioso 

Saludos


----------

